# Performance



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Forum,

ich fange gerade an mich mit J2ME zu beschäftigen. Klappt soweit auch ganz ordentlich. Aber ich hätte da mal eine allgemeine, performancetechnische Fragen. Und zwar haben Handys ja vergleisweiße wenig Speicher und eine niedrige Taktung. Ich habe nämlich mehrere Objekte unterschiedlicher Klassen. Diese Objekte haben einen Standardstatus, der je nach Endgerät variiert. Diese Objekte werden einige Male manipuliert und sollen anschließend wieder in ihren Ursprungszustand versetzt werden. Dieser Vorgang kann sich n mal wiederholen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, jedesmal den Ursprungszustand neu berechnen (geht auf die CPU) oder für jedes Objekt zu Beginn ein "Standardobjekt" erstellen, und dieses dann einfach immer nur neu zuweisen (geht auf den Speicher, da diese zusätzlichen Objekte ja ständig im Speicher gehalten werden müssen)! Was würdet ihr machen?

Danke!


----------



## Jockel (15. Mai 2007)

Als erstes spezifizieren, auf welchen Geräten das Programm später laufen soll/muss. Und mir dann erst Gedanken um sowas machen.


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Ist eigentlich in erster Linie ne allgemeine Frage. Aber generell eher um Handys (kein spezielles Endgerät).


----------



## Jockel (15. Mai 2007)

Mit Geräten meinte ich eigentlich: auf welchen Handys sollte es laufen?

Bei J2ME kann man aber (fast) nichts generell beantworten. Bei einigen Geräten funktioniert Garbage Collection nicht korrekt, so dass der Speicher nicht korrekt defragmentiert wird, so dass das ständige Erstellen von neuen Objekten eine ganz schlechte Idee ist, da dann nur Objekte erstellt werden können, die in einen zusammenhängenden Speicher-Chunk passen.
Außerdem macht es auch einen Unterschied, ob ich nun 1500 KB Heap zu Verfügung habe oder nur 800 KB. 
Spontan würde ich sagen: kommt drauf an.
Allerdings mit der Tendenz, neu zu berechnen.


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Es sollte eine möglichst breite Masse an Geräten angesprochen werden.

Schonmal danke für deine Einschätzung. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch ein paar Leute ihren Senf dazu geben könnten  .


----------



## Java-Freak na (15. Mai 2007)

Also bei Handhelds ala Palm würde ich neu berechen. Die sind inzwischen leistungstark genug um aufwändige Programme auszuführen. Das würde ich auch für die meisten neuen Handys sagen, wenn die eine Digitalkamera mit verschiedenen Filtern versehen können, sollten deine Objekte kein Problem darstellen.
MFG


----------



## The_S (18. Mai 2007)

Da scheinbar keine weiteren Antworten kommen, geb ich mich damit mal zufrieden. Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Jockel (18. Mai 2007)

Wenn du noch mehr Feedback haben möchtest, frage doch mal lieber auf www.j2meforum.com nach... Da sind ein paar mehr Wahnsinnige unterwegs, die sich mit J2ME beschäftigen...


----------

